# My garden is rocking!!!



## fpnmf (Jun 1, 2013)

This is my first try at veggies and I posted some start up pics earlier ..April??

I have learned a lot so far..like space them like the package sez...hahahha the watermelons have gone nutty for sure..

I am glad I started it all from seeds..it has been fun..

Ended up getting soaker hoses as we are pretty short on rain here this year.

Also got an ag meter put in so I only have to pay for water in and no sewage..

From the left..habs, japs and mini bells..onions..













P6010021 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 1, 2013






Bush beans..one half row in April then the other half 4 weeks later..













P6010022.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 1, 2013






Acorn squash..lots of them too..













P6010023.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 1, 2013






The mini watermelons have gone nutty..they went thru the squash and into the yard in other places..

There is a bunch of melons in there..

The back row is giant sunflowers..













P6010024.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 1, 2013


















P6010028.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 1, 2013






Bush bean other half..













P6010029.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 1, 2013






Been watching for the wild boar piglet that we saw several times..

I think somebody shot it..

One of my neighbors had a mama and the piglet in a pen..

One of his pals trapped them and gave them to him..

They didnt stay penned long..

The guy at the end of the street killed the mama about 2 weeks ago..

  Craig


----------



## jaybone (Jun 1, 2013)

Lookin' great Craig!  My stuff has taken off with the higher temps.  My Early Girl tomato plant is already about 5' tall and 3' across.  A couple of zucchini are ready to harvest already.  Been eatin' blueberries for a couple of weeks now.  Pluots are pretty close to ripe.  Lots of peppers started on various variety plants.  Will have to post some pics.

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## seenred (Jun 1, 2013)

Good looking garden, Craig!  I didn't plant anything but jalapeños and a couple different tomatoes this year.  You got a nice pepper variety going...

Red


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks fellas!!

  Craig


----------



## choupic (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh yeah .. Everything is looking good ! It doesn't take them long


----------



## ldrus (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow! Where r u located? Im in northwest Indiana  and I am doin my first garden in about 13 yrs  I had to bring in dirt and mushroom compost  becausevi havevvery sandy  soil  my tomatoes seem to be going ok but everything else  seems to be struggling I'm thinking its due to the big swing in temps ?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 2, 2013)

lkrus said:


> Wow! Where r u located? Im in northwest Indiana and I am doin my first garden in about 13 yrs I had to bring in dirt and mushroom compost becausevi havevvery sandy soil my tomatoes seem to be going ok but everything else seems to be struggling I'm thinking its due to the big swing in temps ?


Fl panhandle..

I made a big compost pile and I use a lot of mushroom compost..

We have very sandy soil..

  Craig


Choupic said:


> Oh yeah .. Everything is looking good ! It doesn't take them long


Thank you!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 2, 2013)

Craig....love the little watermelon!  Yummmm!

Garden looks amazing....I will post some pics from mine later today.  Mine is going nuts right now too!

Kat


----------



## jaybone (Jun 2, 2013)

A few pics from this morning













Cukes.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jun 2, 2013






Cucumbers climbing high!













EarlyGirlBlackBeautyEggPlantMuchoNachoHabaneroGhos



__ jaybone
__ Jun 2, 2013






Left to right; Early Girl tomato, Black Beauty Egg Plant, Mucho Nacho Jalapeno's, Habanero, & Ghost Pepper behind Habanero.













EarlyGirlBlackBeautyEggPlantMuchoNachoHabaneroGhos



__ jaybone
__ Jun 2, 2013






Same as previous pic from different angle.  Lower right corner is Ghost Pepper (Bhut Jolokia 1,000,000 Scoville Units) just planted few days ago.













EarlyGirlCloseUp.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jun 2, 2013






Early Girl close-up.  First tomato's of the season still green.  Maybe another week or so 'til ripe?













MortgageLifterBrandywineBigBerthaBlackBeautyEggPla



__ jaybone
__ Jun 2, 2013






Left to right; Mortgage Lifter tomato, Yellow Brandywine tomato, Black Beauty Egg Plant, Big Bertha Bell Peppers.













CherryZuchinniRoma.JPG



__ jaybone
__ Jun 2, 2013






Left to right; Cherry tomato, 2 ea. Black Beauty Zucchini, Roma tomato.

Love this time of year!  Garden is really showing promise!


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2013)

Boy am I jealous of you with the warmer weather and that great garden. I can't grow more peppers or tomatoes than I can protect in the spring and melons are a fantasy. Thanks for posting these great pics.


----------



## jaybone (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Disco,  it can actually be a bit too warm here for some of the veggies.  My cucumbers really strain under the heat and direct sun on 90 deg F and up days like today.  I deliberately protect them from mid-day and later sun by planting them in a raised bed that is shaded by cherry and pomegranate trees during that time.


----------



## disco (Jun 2, 2013)

JayBone said:


> Thanks Disco,  it can actually be a bit too warm here for some of the veggies.  My cucumbers really strain under the heat and direct sun on 90 deg F and up days like today.  I deliberately protect them from mid-day and later sun by planting them in a raised bed that is shaded by cherry and pomegranate trees during that time.


I know what you mean. While it is marginal here for tomatoes and peppers, we grow the best lettuce, spinach, carrots, peas, and potatoes. They all love the cool wet spring. You have to plant to the climate and then try things like shade and shelter to stretch it. Good luck with those Cucumbers.

Disco


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 2, 2013)

Disco said:


> Boy am I jealous of you with the warmer weather and that great garden. I can't grow more peppers or tomatoes than I can protect in the spring and melons are a fantasy. Thanks for posting these great pics.


Well ..you do live in an awesome place..

Lots of benefits up there that arent available here for sure..


> Originally Posted by *JayBone*
> >>>>Love this time of year!  Garden is really showing promise!
> 
> Thanks Disco,  it can actually be a bit too warm here for some of the veggies.  My cucumbers really strain under the heat and direct sun on 90 deg F and up days like today.  I deliberately protect them from mid-day and later sun by planting them in a raised bed that is shaded by cherry and pomegranate trees during that time.


Looking good Jay!!

We tilled another row today and replanted the onions..

Planted lettuce from the greenhouse and another row of bush beans..

Already looking at the big expansion if this works as good as it has been..

Winter crops will be fun too.. (winter..hahahahahaha)

  Craig


----------



## jaybone (Jun 2, 2013)

Craig, you're gonna be able to feed a small army with all that!

If I had more mouths to feed I'd probable go with rows like you.

I have a hard time using all my produce at times.

When that happens I usually bring some to work and leave out for others.

Lookin' good!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 2, 2013)

JayBone said:


> Craig, you're gonna be able to feed a small army with all that!
> 
> If I had more mouths to feed I'd probable go with rows like you.
> 
> ...


I am going to start canning some of the stuff..

I am sure my neighbors will eat some of the extra...

Here's a pic from 10 mins ago!!













bush bean.jpg



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 2, 2013






Gonna be good with the home made bacon chunks for flavoring...

MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!

  craig


----------



## smoke slinger (Jun 3, 2013)

Those are good looking gardens, cant wait to do one next year. Aint nothin better than fresh veggies


----------



## disco (Jun 3, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> I am going to start canning some of the stuff..
> 
> I am sure my neighbors will eat some of the extra...
> 
> ...


If I may be so bold as to suggest a use for your green beans. They are good canned but they are a real treat if you pickle them. Pickled green beans, smoked cheese, pepperoni and beer on a lawn chair in the afternoon is my definition of paradise.

Disco


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 22, 2013)

The first watermelon..honey bear..mini...

So juicy and sweet..

No chemicals or fertilizer..just compost..













P6210028 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 22, 2013






Craig


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> The first watermelon..honey bear..mini...
> 
> So juicy and sweet..
> 
> ...


Hey....... STOP IT !!!!!    I'm now thinking about moving to the pan handle......


----------



## jaybone (Jun 22, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> The first watermelon..honey bear..mini...
> 
> So juicy and sweet..
> 
> ...



Nice looking melon Craig!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2013)

Got some jalapenos and Lunch box bells showing now..

The habs are a little behind ..

The herbs are happy...













P6220001.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 23, 2013


















P6220002 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 23, 2013


















P6220003 (2).JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 23, 2013


















P6220044.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Jun 23, 2013


----------

